# 95 altima no spark...timing off?



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Driving up hill car shut down literally radio dash lights everything but the engine gets power..I've had issues with the distributor before so that was the first thing that I replaced.This will be the third one that i put in the car also last year i put in an ignition coil and in teh past two months it had a new starter. The car gets no spark it just cranks over...before i go and dump more money into it any clue... i've heard of the mass air flow sensor or the crank sensor..i don't know where to start...help


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Today set the crank back to TDC still no spark checked the power across the coil none, after and before...still need help


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Take it to a mechanic and see what they come up with.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats my worst case scenario, right now i'm just junkyard diving looking for parts that i think might help, coil, MAF, relays, i still got my fingers crossed.


----------



## aquaholic (Mar 17, 2007)

i had the same problem with mine. these cars notoriously have bad distributors (or other parts inside the distributer). grabbed one from the junkyard and everything was back to normal in 30 minutes. dont forget to mark the rotor position before you pull the old dist out.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

This time it was the ignition coil...once again, well at least i got a second distributor outta the deal.


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok so maybe the car isn't fixed...I've been driving it for about a week now, I was driving and it died once again. There was no loss of power it did the same thing and just shut off. I tried to start it it just cranked over no spark. I popped the hood and tinkered with the wires between the ignition coil and the distributor then un pluggged the four prong that goes in to the distributor. The plug had a little oil on it and was loose the clip is also missing the latch. I plugged it back in and it fired up. Does anyone out there think that it could be just a loose connection due to the broken clip or something greater. I don't think that the distributor is bad thats brand new along with the coil. Any ideas would help. Thanks


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh forgot to add upon driving after the mishap there was a point where it seemed sluggish and I thought it was gonna die again, but it didn't happen..at least i got it home..Thanks


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

Its gotten worse the car will start then stall, it seems to stall right before the shift to second gear(automatic) it was going up hill when this occurred so I figure it was around 40 to 45 hundred rpms. The car cuts out then start maybe five to ten minutes later. I don't think that its the loose connection because even after fiddling around with the plug it doesn't start. Does the car have to reset itself after this is unplugged. It was running great. I wish i could get it back to that. Any ideas will help, thanks to all.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

ya definately replace that connector at the distributor. But did you say dash lights went out also?


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

no still got dash lights


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

ok so heres more of the saga. when to the junkyard changed the connector and grabbed a few other parts, ignition relay and plug wires. I think that if it was a relay it wouldn't start back up again after it stalls. I read the codes of the ecm it was the knock sensor camshaft posittion sensor and the Intake Air Control Valve I think thats what it's called.
Checked that control valve buy unplugging it when it was running and the idle speed is suppose to drop when its unplugged if it works properly, it does changed out the distributor and tried to check the knock sensor. Could it be the fuel pump going or a clogged/old filter. Thanks.


----------

